# Free woodworking plans site



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I haven't been entirely through this site, but based on what I have been through I'm assuming that it's legit. The site is pretty comprehensive and covers an entire variety of plans for free. I didn't find this link already posted on this site, so I thought I would share it with those that haven't been there before.

http://www.freewoodworkingplan.com/

If you have a link to a site that you like to visit with plans or diagrams, even those that you could buy, go ahead and post the link here if you would. We could all use the resources.

I am in no way affiliated with this site, and am in no way attempting to promote it for its benefit or mine, I'm only trying to share a resource with you.

Thanks in advance!-

-Steve


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Fess up, Steve… we know you're getting kickbacks. LOL!

I've surfed around on this site a few times before. It's kind of like a diamond mine. There are some real gems to be had if you're willing to sift through a lot of trash to find them.  But it is definitely worthwhile if you've got a little time to kill.

Thanks for pointing it out to those who don't know about it.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

There's a lot of "stuff" on it to be sure. I think that if you went to it with something specific in mind, and used the search feature, that would be the best way to navigate.

Oh, and Charlie…. you know that kickbacks thru site referrals are how I made my first billion…


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

I just dug through my bookmarks on Firefox and here are a couple more:

http://www.freeww.com/
http://www.woodworkingplanfinder.com/


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Golly, that's alot of stuff to look through…

Looks good!

I found a "Wooden Clamp" that intrigued me… and SIMPLE… (I think) 

Thank you!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Steve, speaking of making millions on the internet, I read an article yesterday that talked about a guy who bartered a paperclip into a house on craigslist. First he swapped the paperclip for a pen, then traded the pen for something just a tiny bit more valuable, and so-forth and so-on until he worked his way up to the deed for an old house somewhere out in the Canadian woods I think.


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

I have just put them in my mark page thank you for the information


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Eric- Both are good links, Thanks!

Charlie- Wow… that dude has way too much time on his hands… lol.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's another that has some free plans on it. The site seems helpful as well…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Steve
Here are some more
http://absolutelyfreeplans.com/
http://www.diydata.com/projects/plans/childrens_plans.php
http://www.americanfurnituredsgn.com/
http://plansnow.com/cmptoolsmem.html


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Great resources… Thanks!


----------



## DinoWalk (May 24, 2011)

I know this is an extremely old thread, but I just wanted to resurrect it for being a great thread. It is very hard to wade through the junk when you search for free plans, and I knew I could come to LJ's and find some good links, so kudos to this thread, there are some good sites referenced here.


----------



## hunnypot (Feb 26, 2009)

here is another one

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/


----------

